# To Cruze or not to Cruze... and then to Diesel or not to Diesel... :)



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

They produce an ECO with an automatic transmission .
But considering that money would not factor into this equation . Definately the diesel . 
My only question to you would be lackluster, How So ?

I ask this of you because this cruze that I drive certainly would not gather much attention or accolades . IT is fuel efficient .


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I have a diesel automatic and it has leather heated seats standard. There is no big secret to breaking in any engine, just vary the engine speed every now and then for the first 1,000 miles or so. Don't sit on a constant speed on the freeway for too long until the break in miles are reached. I would suggest you take at least a 1 hour drive in the type of vehicle you intend to purchase before you commit yourself, to establish comfort for your back. I am 6'2" as well and on a 4 hour trip I was fine even though we didn't stop at all but drove straight through. The diesel is heavier than the petrol Cruze and the extra weight is mainly in the engine, so grip in snow and ice should benefit. Hope this is of some help my car is almost the same as the US, only the engine and transmission come from a different source.


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

I drive 1.5 hours to work and same back home so it's around 3 hres trip daily, I'm 6' and to be honest the seats are not the best on the market this said the driving position is much better than a lot of cars. The feel of the seats is more like sitting on it than in it, but they never get uncomfortable. The diesel is a great car.


----------



## DaveyMars (Oct 18, 2013)

Brian--lackluster... hmmm... I mean by the performance of the car--and it's trim--when, on a sunny day, you can look under the uptilted steering wheel, and see the metal firewall between you and the engine...on a "luxury" vehicle... LOL I call THAT lackluster--just various little stupid things, like the fact that I wouldn't have chosen a sunroof--but have found that I NEEDED it with the 200 because it's the only way I can tell if a light has changed (Big Luke is right about the seating position in a Cruze--it's about an inch or 1.5" higher in the roof line/winshield line and it's a BIG difference for me--who'da thunk it!) added with the 27mpg I'm just kinda meh... Truthfully--I enjoyed driving my cavaliers more than this thing... Just sayin'... Your results may vary 

Aussie--good point about the weight and the ice/snow...Money is kind of an object--but my question with an automatic eco is--isn't it better suited for city driving than the diesel? Also, wouldn't the Diesel engine potentially last longer??? And yes, you've been very helpful.

Big Luke--Yes I agree with you about the seat (see above about the position)--on not in--good description--having tried on a baseline cruze (i.e. gotten in and out of it about 5 times to make sure I could do it without a lot of pain--and having had a similar experience with a diesel cruz it's really MUCH easier (for me!) than the 200. As for the driving it for an hour... The seats are somewhat reminiscent of the old cavalier design (at least my body seems to think so!) and strangely that works for me b/c they seem to offer firmer support--the leather helps to slide across the seat. 

3 replies in less than 12 hours... Wow... you all are amazing! :not_worthy: Thank you--all comments are welcomed!


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

Make sure to try one with the drivers convince package, which gives the seat power movement and a lot more positions. It is able sit lower and give more space. I am also 6'2 so that was a big issue I had with the manual seats. Sounds like for your drive the diesel would pay off in fuel savings due to your daily milage.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

i test drove stick eco cruze and a diesel cruze each for an hour

FOR ME, it was no brainer...the diesel won out.

yes, there is extra cost between the eco and diesel...but you get sunroof, leather, rear discs, all 4 discs are larger, extra insulation, extra weatherstripping, different transmission... and a diesel engine....factor all that in, the extra cost evaporates.

diesel fuel varies in price in different locations, but dont just compare the diesel fuel versus regular gas, as many use higher grade gasoline in their cruze


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

I just filled up my tank today and got ........930 miles to 17 gallons of fuel. This car will hold 17 1/2 from empty to filled to the rim . No other car gives you the power on tap and Cruising Range like this Diesel. The motor will go 500,000 easy and Diesels take 60,000 to full break in . Also is all **** breaks loose . Only a Diesel can run on Alternate fuel source , gas and hybrid ...not so much .


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

I have to say that the Cruze Diesel is put together very well for the price that it is.  I would have never imagined getting the package that I have in a car that costs $25K I am only 5'9" so space isn't an issue. I do have a bad back as well and I must say I feel pretty comfortable in the seats of the Cruze. I am very please with the car overall. I feel very safe in the vehicle. I drive a lot too. I drive about 700 miles a week and I feel confident that the Cruze will last me a very long time.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I would of never paid what I did or bought a Cruze at all if the diesel trim really wasn't a much nicer vehicle then the standard Cruze. The Jetta TDI I looked at was very uninspiring. I also could of happily pulled the trigger on a 14' Mazda 6 Sport with no regrets. In the end the diesel cruze won out for the all around package of comfort, economy, power, handling. The only drawback is back seat room but my likes outweighed it. 

Creature comforts aside, you're getting nice brakes, excellent transmission very overrated for it's current application, better handling/steering then the standard cruze, and nice seats. I call it my little BMW. Maybe I don't get out much but it's the most comfortable compact car I've ever driven. 

My girlfriend's newer civic is loud, and like a go-cart compared to the muscular cruze. If a quiet cabin is your thing, you'll be pleased with the diesel model as well. 

There's many things they can improve on but for the first stab at this in 30 years I think they did a pretty good job. Time will tell if all of the emissions systems function as intended but if they don't I already have plan B up my sleeve.


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

You guys just made my decision this weekend a whole lot easier. I have been going back and fourth maybe thinking that I should get a Malibu but I would spend more on it and I just don't need a bigger car when I have my truck. Hopefully I won't have to order and the dealer can find me one soon! 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The Cruze has a bigger trunk than the Malibu. As for your question, given the parameters you listed go with the Cruze Diesel.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

So I take it the Corolla is out of the equation? Just kidding........just kidding. 
I love my ECO but if I had to drive an auto put me down for the diesel. I'm just not crazy about the oil change costs.


----------



## kmacleod (Oct 15, 2010)

DieselMan33 said:


> You guys just made my decision this weekend a whole lot easier. I have been going back and fourth maybe thinking that I should get a Malibu but I would spend more on it and I just don't need a bigger car when I have my truck. Hopefully I won't have to order and the dealer can find me one soon!
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


DieselMan33,

I live in Kalamazoo and Love my Cruze TD. I hope one of the three Chevy dealers surrounding the Kalamazoo metroplex will have what you need. I have been very happy with my dealership experience.

Ken


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

kmacleod said:


> DieselMan33,
> 
> I live in Kalamazoo and Love my Cruze TD. I hope one of the three Chevy dealers surrounding the Kalamazoo metroplex will have what you need. I have been very happy with my dealership experience.
> 
> Ken


What dealer did you get yours from?


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

My drive is 65 miles one way.. 90% highway.. Diesel cost is about the same near Toronto so no issue with that.. I can tell you this , if your drive is similar to mine , and it sounds like it is , you should be able to get 700 miles on one tank without too much effort.. I have gone over 800 miles twice ( a little nerve racking ) .. If you can stay under 65 mph I am pretty sure you'll get 48 to 54 mpg per tank.. You can look at our fuelly logs to see the fuel mileage we are getting.. Keep asking questions and we'll tell you our honest opinions


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

My diesel is used as a daily grinder. Lots of stop and go traffic and construction. I always get 550 miles on a tank and am grateful for the reduced number of trips to the service station. 

When I was in the market, I crossed shopped it against a Volt, Tahoe PPV and Impala 9C1. Volt almost one out, but I've so far never regretted the diesel. It has been an enjoyable experience to date.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

I drive from Hamilton Ohio to Columbus Ohio daily. 89 miles each way. 45 dollars to fill and it last all week. I'm Happy Happy Happy with the little diesel. I have 10000 miles on it now and its been trouble free.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

I was very impressed with the Cruze in all it's trim levels before reading that Chevy was putting the diesel in it. Not just any diesel, but a European derived, engineered, tested, successful diesel. I lived and worked in Europe for 13 years and drove every manner of diesel and was really impressed, so an American car with that heritage was very appealing. I just was not in the market for a new car. We have a fairly nice VW Passat Sportwagon that serves very well as our family daily driver, but highway mileage is no better than 27 or so. My gas hog late model GMC crewcab 5.3 liter V8 was my boat hauler and I sold the boat...no need for a tow truck. 

I'm a hot rodder. I have a C6 Corvette that runs the quarter in 11.99 seconds at 118 mph. I've spent $3500 in mods to make it do that. This is my 5th Vette and I've done similar things to make it perform as I wanted it to. So, how come I own a turbo diesel?

My daughter's hubby passed away and she got a considerable insurance annuity and I gave her good advice. Buy a brand new vehicle and a home with cash and be frugal with the rest of the money...it won't last forever. I gave her my two cents on vehicles and since she owned an older VW Jetta gas model, I thought comparing the TDI to the Cruze, she would surely buy the VW. She's car savvy and did an on line review of both and then looked at them. The better gas mileage, hp and torque, as well as build quality of the Cruze won her over and she bought a fairly nicely equipped Red Hot Cruze TD. She loves it. After driving hers, it was clear the GMC truck's days were limited. Now we have great fun comparing mpg figures. 

Compared to the Corvette, the Cruze is slow...compared to other mid size economy cars, the Cruze is fast and a blast to drive.


----------



## DaveyMars (Oct 18, 2013)

kPAX,
What plan do you have up your sleeve? RE Emissions?


----------



## DaveyMars (Oct 18, 2013)

ParisTN, 
I am, alas, not a hot rodder--somehow the need for speed gene skipped me--I think it's because I have the coordination of the last guy picked in gym class and know that I would drive a beautiful machine ('vette) into something--and hurt it... or worse someone else! 

So I respect the heck out of folks who can drive like that... What's good to know is that you aren't bored with the Diesel Cruze--I suspect if it can keep your interest, well it'll do better than the 200 has been doing for me in that area... 

Thanks!!!!


----------



## DaveyMars (Oct 18, 2013)

Gator, Wow, that's a drive! Granted your weather down there is more like Wash. DC than here...though you've gotten some pretty killer storms the past couple years that have missed us totally... LOL but stil,l that's a killer drive...


Do you have the blind spot detection options and ifso does that work well or is it just annoying?


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

DaveyMars said:


> kPAX,
> What plan do you have up your sleeve? RE Emissions?


Since removal would cost near the same as replacement I think you can gather....


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

DaveyMars said:


> Gator, Wow, that's a drive! Granted your weather down there is more like Wash. DC than here...though you've gotten some pretty killer storms the past couple years that have missed us totally... LOL but stil,l that's a killer drive...
> 
> 
> Do you have the blind spot detection options and ifso does that work well or is it just annoying?


Yes I got the blind spot on the mirrors. That's a great feature. Doesn't detect motorcycles to well. Usually there right on your side when there detected. not annoying because there is no sound emitted. Just lights up on your mirrors.


----------



## rubiconjp (Feb 10, 2012)

I drive a gas Eco MT and was really impressed with its handling in the snow and wet conditions, even on Colorado mountain roads close to 10,000 ft elevation.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## kmacleod (Oct 15, 2010)

DieselMan33 said:


> What dealer did you get yours from?


John Tapper in Paw Paw.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I am a little late to this party but I can say that with 23K miles on mine so far, I am thoroughly happy with my CTD. It is a well built car that is a few steps above a gas cruze in terms of the driving dynamics and overall feel/performance (in my opinion, comparing to my friend's '13 LT 1.4T). I would recommend one to anybody.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

That's awesome diesel. It's never too late for a compliment. I think the Cruze diesel is a winner. I am looking into getting one myself. I love reading all of the positive feedback about the diesel everyday!

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Chase Toole (Feb 4, 2013)

If I did it again I wouldn't have bought my Cruze... I'd go Malibu or Impala, unless an extremely underpowered turbocharged 4cyl with middle of the crowd fuel economy and sub-par design is what you want....

That being said, I love my Cruze, just has its share of cons...

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Chase Toole said:


> If I did it again I wouldn't have bought my Cruze... I'd go Malibu or Impala, unless an extremely underpowered turbocharged 4cyl with middle of the crowd fuel economy and sub-par design is what you want....
> 
> That being said, I love my Cruze, just has its share of cons...
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I drove a 14 Malibu LTZ and yes, it is a very nice car but for what I will use it for the Cruze Diesel won out. Not sure on how the resale for the diesel will be but I am sure it will hold its value better then then Malibus. Also the Malibu was not worth the extra $5k, let alone an Impala decently equipped is pushing $35k.


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

For that much coin m you can get a low mileage BMW 335 D Diesel a real car. Malibu IMO is not worth it for 35,000


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

How about a Malibu Diesel?

Holden Malibu Review | 2013 CD Diesel Automatic | Reviews | Prices | Australian specifications


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Aussie said:


> How about a Malibu Diesel?
> 
> Holden Malibu Review | 2013 CD Diesel Automatic | Reviews | Prices | Australian specifications


That looks very interesting, but it was a less than stellar review.


----------



## steveg241 (Jul 18, 2013)

When I was looking for a car I really considered the Passat TDI and it was similar in price to the Cruze D. I think for my next car I would consider the Malibu if it had a Diesel engine. I would love more room when the family is bigger, but now didn't need it. Otherwise the Passat is the only choice unless I want to live in a BMW 535D.


----------



## 14cruze1.4 (Oct 7, 2013)

get the diesel!!!! comes standard with the 2lt package, seats are compfortable to me, im 6'1 and 215 and its fine for me. if i slide the seat all the way back i cant even pushthe clutch all the way in so there is plenty of room, just noone can sit behind you if you do that though.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

diesel said:


> That looks very interesting, but it was a less than stellar review.


There 2 diesel models and that was the base model, the CDX is better equipped and has leather seats and steering wheel. Oh and a bigger price tag.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

DaveyMars said:


> ParisTN,
> I am, alas, not a hot rodder--somehow the need for speed gene skipped me--I think it's because I have the coordination of the last guy picked in gym class and know that I would drive a beautiful machine ('vette) into something--and hurt it... or worse someone else!
> 
> So I respect the heck out of folks who can drive like that... What's good to know is that you aren't bored with the Diesel Cruze--I suspect if it can keep your interest, well it'll do better than the 200 has been doing for me in that area...
> ...


Aha...you got my point!! I have been so meticulous in trying for the best fuel mileage, that I haven't even put the Cruze gas pedal to the floor yet...1400 miles. When I think it has been thoroughly broken in, I will make a trip to the drag strip...my hot rod buddies will get a good laugh, until I beat them by two car lengths off the line...oh, sure...they'll catch me, but it will be fun for a few seconds at anyway!


----------



## DaveyMars (Oct 18, 2013)

eOk... Two more questions to my diesel owning folks... 

1. Tell me about what your non-iphone experience is with the bluetooth/music system? (I'm an android guy...) Uconnect on the CHrysler is less than satisfactory in many ways--mostly because of its lack of documentation for directions... bleah! I do enjoy listening to non-stitcher podcasts (stithcer is extremely bloated... and no longer on my phone.) Can you stream from other apps but control from phone?

2. What do you HATE about the Cruze Diesel... or what would you change? 


THanks all for the great help so far!  

--Dave


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

DaveyMars said:


> eOk... Two more questions to my diesel owning folks...
> 
> 1. Tell me about what your non-iphone experience is with the bluetooth/music system? (I'm an android guy...) Uconnect on the CHrysler is less than satisfactory in many ways--mostly because of its lack of documentation for directions... bleah! I do enjoy listening to non-stitcher podcasts (stithcer is extremely bloated... and no longer on my phone.) Can you stream from other apps but control from phone?
> 
> ...


#1 - I have an iphone but my friend was able to pair his Android and stream music. Seemed to work OK.

#2 - Nothing. There really isn't anything I don't like about the car. If it were a perfect world, I would add AWD


----------



## kmacleod (Oct 15, 2010)

DaveyMars said:


> eOk... Two more questions to my diesel owning folks...
> 
> 1. Tell me about what your non-iphone experience is with the bluetooth/music system? (I'm an android guy...) Uconnect on the CHrysler is less than satisfactory in many ways--mostly because of its lack of documentation for directions... bleah! I do enjoy listening to non-stitcher podcasts (stithcer is extremely bloated... and no longer on my phone.) Can you stream from other apps but control from phone?
> 
> ...


Dave,

I wanted a manual transmission and the Wagon body style that is not sold in North America....

Ken


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Android guy myself, currently rocking the Galaxy SIII, no issues, works fines.

I hate that you cannot get automatic climate control and passive entry/start on the Diesel, can't understand the logic behind that. I miss both of those features from my last car. 

My other grip is there is no tint strip on the windshield and the mirrors are to small to block the sun when it's shining in your face.

The transmission downshifts harder when coming to a stop then any other vehicle I have owned. I have about 1500 miles on my car and am not noticing it as much. So either I am adjusting to it or it's getting better with time. We will see.



DaveyMars said:


> eOk... Two more questions to my diesel owning folks...
> 
> 1. Tell me about what your non-iphone experience is with the bluetooth/music system? (I'm an android guy...) Uconnect on the CHrysler is less than satisfactory in many ways--mostly because of its lack of documentation for directions... bleah! I do enjoy listening to non-stitcher podcasts (stithcer is extremely bloated... and no longer on my phone.) Can you stream from other apps but control from phone?
> 
> ...


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

MiltownHSO the trans. gets much better as the miles go on.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

MilTownSHO said:


> Android guy myself, currently rocking the Galaxy SIII, no issues, works fines.
> 
> I hate that you cannot get automatic climate control and passive entry/start on the Diesel, can't understand the logic behind that. I miss both of those features from my last car.
> 
> ...


I have a Samsung Galaxy SII and no issues although I use a USB for my music. Automatic Climate Control is standard on my CDX, although we just call it climate control here as normal a/c is just called air conditioning. Passive start and entry may have something to do with the Glow Plug operation? Tint strip is pretty much standard on most cars here including Cruze. The pull down sun visors handle the sun for me. I have a different auto so changes are smooth both up and down although the NA Cruze auto may be more durable?


----------



## DaveyMars (Oct 18, 2013)

i wish my 200 would recognize my usb drives lol. (doesn't seem to recognize anything over 8gb) is this a prob on the cruzer's system?


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

DaveyMars said:


> i wish my 200 would recognize my usb drives lol. (doesn't seem to recognize anything over 8gb) is this a prob on the cruzer's system?


I have used a 32G SanDisk USB no problem. The way it is formatted can have a negative affect I believe. There are guys on this forum that would know what to use.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

DaveyMars said:


> i wish my 200 would recognize my usb drives lol. (doesn't seem to recognize anything over 8gb) is this a prob on the cruzer's system?


my 32gb usb stick works perfect


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Htc evo 3d streams mp3 via bluetooth with no problems and I have also a 16gb microSD in an USB adapter and works ok. 6k miles on mine and the downshift kick is getting better, about 90% less than when it was new.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I absolutely love how the tranny downshifts. There's many red lights ahead that I can hardly use the brakes to stop if I just let her coast.

I, however, didn't like that "dead-spot" hump between 1st and 2nd gear before it really takes off accelerating. I have to say, right around 1,900 mi that almost disappeared though. The tranny shifts like butter now when accelerating.


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

KpaxFAQ said:


> I absolutely love how the tranny downshifts. There's many red lights ahead that I can hardly use the brakes to stop if I just let her coast.
> 
> I, however, didn't like that "dead-spot" hump between 1st and 2nd gear before it really takes off accelerating. I have to say, right around 1,900 mi that almost disappeared though. The tranny shifts like butter now when accelerating.


I have notcied that dead spot quite a few times. Figured it was turbo lag but I thought to myself that it a **** of a lot of lag. It is much more noticeable if you ease in the throttle. If you push it a little harder it seems to miss it.


----------



## DaveyMars (Oct 18, 2013)

A lot of you are complaining about the lag in the transmission that the car has... My question.. if you turn off the traction mode thing... (I know you're overwhelmed by my technical knowledge! LOL) does that go away... And is there any reason to do that?


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

DaveyMars , To answer your question . No , It will not go away that way . The only way to remedy this is one of 2 ways . 1 A tcm flash and reprogram with a chip tune or 2 as I have done on my VW and BMW ;Plug in to the car and adjust line pressure for the shift points . I have no issues with the way my car shifts ...Wounder why ????


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

DaveyMars said:


> A lot of you are complaining about the lag in the transmission that the car has... My question.. if you turn off the traction mode thing... (I know you're overwhelmed by my technical knowledge! LOL) does that go away... And is there any reason to do that?


I don't have any complaints about mine. I mean, there is a bit of turbo lag, but it's really not bad at all.


----------

